# Cars and Coffee v.11.27 *OMG edition*



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)

What a week, what a week. Between three term papers, stuffing my self on Thanksgiving, shopping, partying, work, and being illegally stopped and searched by the L.A. County Sheriff's and loosing my wallet. I've had very little time for this past weekends Cars and Coffee post. My apologies to all.

You maybe wondering why I put OMG in the tittle, well that has to do with a car that literally stopped my in my tracks when I saw it. That car was a very unique Ferrari 250GTZ. I was just plain flabbergasted upon laying eyes on it. It's lines are just amazing, if it was a girl I would drop down on one knee and ask it to marry me. I wouldn't car to know anything about her. That face and those curves are just perfect. Zagato's work can sometimes be a little out there, but this car just merges all of the typical Zagato lines perfectly. It can be easily identified as a Zagato, but there is still no question that it's a Ferrari.

The other car that happened to stop me on my tracks, but for a completely different reason also happened to be a Ferrari. However, this one did not leave me stunned because of it's beauty. It's left me stunned because of how far gone it was. This poor 330GT was like a beautiful girl who had gone down the wrong track of life and become a Meth addict. Which makes it even sadder because you know that once upon a time she was a stunning beauty, but now the sight of her is just repulsing. The poor cars interior was stripped out and had non-factory seats. The exterior paint was in poor condition and the car no longer sported it's factory bumpers. That wasn't the worst of it thought, as somewhere along the line the car lost it's drive-train. In place of the Ferrari V-12 sits a Chevy 350 with a Turbo trans.

There was a proper drive-train swap to be found though, that came in the form of a Plymouth Prowler powered by a Hemi. The way it should have always been. Speaking of Hemi, we got our first look at the new 392 Hemi Challenger. We also got to feast our eyes upon another Chrysler powered vehicle, the very rare Facel Vega II.

Other show notables where Jeff Zwart's 914-6GT, 599GTO, 458 Italia, Satin Green Lamborghini Gallardo, 1934 Maytag Toy Racer, a nicely modded Boxter Spyder, a couple of Viper ACR's, 512BBi, three Turbo S coupes, and many other amazing cars as always.

I hope you guys enjoy the picks of this weeks pics:


----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)

As always you can view the full gallery at CNCpics.com

Thanks,

-Leo

Oh, and don't forget...Toys 4 Tots is this Saturday. Don't forget to bring a toy!


----------

